# State Record Bluegill



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

Just an FYI to be on the look out for info on a new state record bluegill recorded by the Wolf Lake Fish Hatchery in Kalamazoo County. I guess the Kalamazoo Gazette will have pictures soon, and am waiting for them to be forwarded by a close friend that just left for Vegas for a week. From what I understand the guy caught 2 giants.:SHOCKED: ...the first was 2.14 lbs.:SHOCKED: and the second was nearly 3 lbs.:yikes: It was told to me that they were pulled from Gull Lake,  but not sure if the guy is fessing up the truth on the body of water. As soon as I have photos, i'll forward. Tight Lines


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, those would both be whoppers in anyones book!! I know the old record was 2lb 12oz ... but does anyone know how long the record has stood??


----------



## robin (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't know how long the record has stood, but it reminds me of something from years ago. When I was a kid, I read an article in one of the newspapers about a dead bluegill that had washed up on the shore of Lake Nepessing that would have been the new state record. That caused me to spend many hours fishing for its brothers and sisters without ever finding more than a borderline keeper. I'm looking forward to checking out the pictures. That has to be one happy angler.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I used to catch a lot of nice gills a while back out of Gull Lk., but now that I live on a lake with just as nice (largest to date..12 3/4") haven't been there since the DNR screwed it up with putting those Atlantic salmon in there (since discontinued!!!!)....now they are planting brown trout, rainbows, and smelt(which are really taking off!)....knowing this lake, it could be possible....let us know


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

State record:

BLUEGILL Alcona Vaughn Lake 1983 current (weight) 2.75 (length) 13.75 Gary Saylor


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw a state-record class fish caught in Lk Chapin (St Joe R.), 50' from the top of the fish ladder at Berrien Spgs dam. Unfrigginbelievably huge bull gill, almost black in color.


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*I believe that from lake chapin, used to live down in those parts. Had a gravel pond kinda close by where i pulled two 12"ers out of but they made that into a private golf course. Chased out of there by security on a dirt bike when i was younger.:lol: *


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

What ever happened with the story about the two kids who caught some bluegill that weighed 5 pounds 14 ounces down state somewhere? It was in the last Woods and Waters magazine. I guess the DNR is keeping the fish saying its some kind of hybrid and wont give the kids the credit.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

East Shore Jon said:


> What ever happened with the story about the two kids who caught some bluegill that weighed 5 pounds 14 ounces down state somewhere? It was in the last Woods and Waters magazine. I guess the DNR is keeping the fish saying its some kind of hybrid and wont give the kids the credit.


It was a april fools joke.


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I fell pretty hard for that one than....:lol:


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah alot of people did. It says at the end of the article. Also the DNR officers name in the article was Will Ketchum. :lol:


----------



## shalegac (Dec 3, 2005)

Any pics yet?


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

shalegac said:


> Any pics yet?


 Any more info or pics?


----------

